# snow foam lance



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

At the meet today there was talk of a northern ireland group buy for the snow foam lance from Clean Your Car i will organise this if anyone is interested.
so if you would like one put your name and pressure washer up and how many you would like and i will speak to someone from Clean Your Car to arrange it
to make the price decent there needs to be at least 12 members


----------



## 116ies (Oct 4, 2008)

I may be interested depending on savings.. i have a poo Karcher K1 by the way


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

there is a thread running at the moment guys has 6 members in already

take a look here priced around £36 for the lance

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=96839&highlight=foam+lance+group+buy


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

karl_liverpool said:


> there is a thread running at the moment guys has 6 members in already
> 
> take a look here priced around £36 for the lance
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=96839&highlight=foam+lance+group+buy


yeah i know m8 but the he needs to send them to northern ireland which will put the price up


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

I'd be interested billy i have a Karcher k6.80MB.


----------



## spacedoutracer (Aug 3, 2008)

i wud be interested in one as well billy


----------



## johnboy (Aug 10, 2008)

spacedoutracer said:


> i wud be interested in one as well billy


1 spacedoutracer x 1 washer?
2 MCZ2047 x 1 Karcher k6.80MB
3 116ies x1 poo karcher
4 johnboy x 1 karcher

me too


----------



## spacedoutracer (Aug 3, 2008)

1 spacedoutracer x 1 Lavor Fitment
2 MCZ2047 x 1 Karcher k6.80MB
3 116ies x1 poo karcher
4 johnboy x 1 karcher


----------



## 116ies (Oct 4, 2008)

theres a groupbuy going down in the group buy section, might come in handy if we can't get this filled


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

To post a lance to NI is only approx £2.50 mate:thumb: Or you could have the whole consignment delivered and have them collected from yours?


----------



## johnboy (Aug 10, 2008)

autobrite-direct said:


> To post a lance to NI is only approx £2.50 mate:thumb: Or you could have the whole consignment delivered and have them collected from yours?


 what would be the best price per lance


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

this is the message i recieved from autobrite above the foam lance what do people think

opt 1 Foam lance £38.50 delivered
opt 2 Foam lance + 5 litres is £53.00
opt 3 Foam lance + 2 x 5 litres is £58.00

postage is extra for NI delivery's..


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

if theres anyone still interested in one of these they will be £50 with five litres of snowfoam collected in belfast


----------



## Amcm (Sep 10, 2008)

wen would they be ere


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

autobrite is running one m8
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=96839


----------



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

Can they be fitted to Nilfisk/Alto pressure washers?...or to MAC (Macallister?) pressure washers?


----------



## chunk_ire (Sep 4, 2008)

wstrain87 said:


> Can they be fitted to Nilfisk/Alto pressure washers?...or to MAC (Macallister?) pressure washers?


i believe the MAC is a bosch fitment


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

wstrain87 said:


> Can they be fitted to Nilfisk/Alto pressure washers?...or to MAC (Macallister?) pressure washers?


Depends on which Mac - the Mac4 is an M22 male thread requirement.


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

billy
I ran a lance GB there on another forum - RMS

Mark @autobrite dont an excellent job of keeping me informed and gettings the lances and snowfoam out

ryan


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi BillyT,about the foam lance,ordered 1 today from Mark at Autobrite,along with a few bits and bobs,hes a good guy and very helpfull and does his best with the discount,maybe you can contact him for a group buy,im only new here so hope i havent spoilt anybody elses trade sales, appoligies if i have annoyed anyone


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

Billy, Is this group buy going ahead?


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

kkh120 said:


> Billy, Is this group buy going ahead?


no m8 autobrite ran it instead


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks, sorry I missed it


----------

